

What is going on with Mixergy? Their site requiring registration to visit - ddbbcc
http://mixergy.com/hi/

======
ddbbcc
Going there and being redirected to mixergy.com/hi/ which asks for my email
address... Anyone else getting that?

*edit: It only happens on a browser that haven't visited the site before.

